# Toy horse barn



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

My daughter, like many 8 yr old girls is completely horse crazy. Knowing the next step is "boy crazy", I'd like to extend this phase as far as I can. Now that she understands that I can make doll furniture, she wants me to make her a horse barn for her birthday. Does anyone know of a good source for plans?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You really don't need plans. Just get one of her toy horses, put it on your bench, and draw a rough sketch making sure that the barn is in proportion to the horse. It will be infinitely better than the plastic ones!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

maybe someone can offer some links to plans, but typing barn, horse barn, horse stable, etc into the search box should find you a number of projects to base yours off of.

Here's a couple more:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/85126
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46959
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39365


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

> You really don t need plans. Just get one of her toy horses, put it on your bench, and draw a rough sketch making sure that the barn is in proportion to the horse. It will be infinitely better than the plastic ones!
> 
> - gfadvm


I second gfadvm's suggestion. You'll have the most enjoyment if you look at many examples on LJ and for sale, then make some sketches. Her horses will give the scale you need. Once you have the overall size fixed in your mind, start your construction.
The one I built is the first one in Tim's list. Whatever you do it will become a cherished possession which will last for generations.


----------

